# Will Not Start



## FreedomRocks (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi To all, I have a Concrete Cut saw, that will not start, the carb is rebuilt, and clean, all the spark is there, and the compression is there.

I go so far as to put ether in the chamber, and with the spark plug in, it wont even fire at all...NOTHING!

You would think with compression, and ether, and spark You would get a bang of some kind > ?

Help anyone > ?

Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be two areas to look at. First would be a sheared flywheel key or much less likely a twisted crank. Next would be an air leak in the crankcase.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

FreedomRocks
Another thing that you can check is the sparkplug itself. I've seen Champion plugs spark excellently when out of the motor but as soon as they are in the head and under compression, they crap out.

snoman


----------



## FreedomRocks (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks again, I have tried to pull the flywheel, thinking it could be the key (timing) but cannot get a wheel puller in there, I am going to take a die grinder to a part of the housing, in order to be able to do just that. 
Also I have grounded out the spark plug while it was out of the chamber. It did spark under that test also.

Thanks 
Free


----------

